# Grizzly G8688 Thoughts



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Jan 5, 2015)

So Grizzly has this lathe on sale and I've been looking for my first lathe.  I borrowed a Harbour Freight 7x10 and had some fun with it.   However I realized I definitly needed a longer bed fro drilling operations.   I don't see much posted on this site on this specific model.   Seems like a good deal at $495 including the steady rest and faceplate which alot of the similiar 7x12's don't include.

Anything I should know about this model vs the Harbour Freight, Sieg etc?


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just a note on specs and dimensions on these things.  The mini-lathe has always been somewhat strange, with different vendors giving different dimensions to what is obviously the same machine. Just be sure that what you have been using is actually the HF 7x10 (not the HF 7x12), so that you aren't disappointed by buying a machine that looks bigger on paper.

You said that you wanted more bed length that the HF mini-lathe.  You might want to bight the bullet and set up to their 9x19 or 8x16 lathe, which is a huge step up in rigidity and capability (more so than is suggested by the small dimension increase).  The real spec to look at here is weight (7x10 is 74#, 8x16 is 166#).  This is a significant step up in cost ($1000 vs $500), but is really worth thinking about.  At the end of the day, the 7x10,12,14 series are toys that don't even allow single point threading.

If you are close enough to one of the Grizzly showrooms, it is worth a trip to take a look at the machines.

If you haven't found it yet, the mini-lathe.com website is a great source of information, including reviews of each manufacturer:

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Default.htm


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 6, 2015)

tmarks11 said:


> Just a note on specs and dimensions on these things.  The mini-lathe has always been somewhat strange, with different vendors giving different dimensions to what is obviously the same machine. Just be sure that what you have been using is actually the HF 7x10 (not the HF 7x12), so that you aren't disappointed by buying a machine that looks bigger on paper.
> 
> You said that you wanted more bed length that the HF mini-lathe.  You might want to bight the bullet and set up to their 9x19 or 8x16 lathe, which is a huge step up in rigidity and capability (more so than is suggested by the small dimension increase).  The real spec to look at here is weight (7x10 is 74#, 8x16 is 166#).  This is a significant step up in cost ($1000 vs $500), but is really worth thinking about.  At the end of the day, the 7x10,12,14 series are toys that don't even allow single point threading.
> 
> ...


 I have an 8688 and it most certainly will thread. It is very small though.


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 6, 2015)

Sitting on Blocks Racing said:


> So Grizzly has this lathe on sale and I've been looking for my first lathe.  I borrowed a Harbour Freight 7x10 and had some fun with it.   However I realized I definitly needed a longer bed fro drilling operations.   I don't see much posted on this site on this specific model.   Seems like a good deal at $495 including the steady rest and faceplate which alot of the similiar 7x12's don't include.
> 
> Anything I should know about this model vs the Harbour Freight, Sieg etc?



You might want to visit Little Machine Shop. They have lot's of nice accessories including longer bed and lead screw kits as well as longer machines. They also have lot's of great reading on these lathes and a nifty change gear calculator for selecting the gears you need for the pitch you want. I bought my 8688  in nib condition still in cosmoline for that price (no shipping) and think it was a fair price. The grizzly has the nicest manual I have seen yet for these machines, but LMS reading goes way above and beyond the Griz manual. You will need to check out and do some aligning of any brand. You can see a lot of ideas on this by googling gadgetbuilder. He has been nice enough to document a lot of things he has done to improve these guys. Drop me a pm if you have any specific questions for me. I can take pics and measure stuff. A wedge type quick change tool post is a very wonderful tool for the machine. LMS has the oxa size that actually fits the lathe. The axa is HUGE.)


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 6, 2015)

tmarks11 said:


> At the end of the day, the 7x10,12,14 series are toys that don't even allow single point threading.
> 
> http://www.mini-lathe.com/Default.htm



Ah...that's flat out wrong (about the threading).

And as Nels recently said, again, we don't bash people's choices of machines here. I have, and have seen others do some very good work on these small lathes (mine was a MM 7x16). They may not be viewed as toys by their owners either. No more than a sherline or Taig.


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Jan 6, 2015)

The HF model I borrowed is a 7X10.  I bought a LMS 5" chuck to turn the 3 1/2" Al bar down to the adapters I needed.  I was amazed what the little machine could do.   It was slow going but i found it mentally calming...like while I TIG weld.   Concentration on something other than my day job.

i agree to always by the best tools you can but there's a limit.   I can't drop $1k for a lathe and be able to buy some tooling.   

I've spent alot of time on the LMS site and already have a tooling shopping list!  8)

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 6, 2015)

Sitting on Blocks Racing said:


> The HF model I borrowed is a 7X10.  I bought a LMS 5" chuck to turn the 3 1/2" Al bar down to the adapters I needed.  I was amazed what the little machine could do.   It was slow going but i found it mentally calming...like while I TIG weld.   Concentration on something other than my day job.
> 
> i agree to always by the best tools you can but there's a limit.   I can't drop $1k for a lathe and be able to buy some tooling.
> 
> ...



You don't need to apologize or feel the need to explain your choices to anyone here. The fact that you are here, and doing what you like with what you have is good enough. 

EDIT: To answer your original questions, I would suggest Griz over HF as my experience has shown the Griz to typically be of better quality. Now that doesn't mean you shouldn't tear down your new lathe to clean/debur/stone/align. These little lathes are generally viewed as pre-assembled kits and while you may get away with just a wipe down you will better understand your machine if you spend a little time going over it and learning how it is put together and functions. If you could stretch it, I'd suggest spend another $100 and getting the 7x14. That extra 2" really helps when you're trying to drill using the tailstock. 

My leaning towards Griz is based on my experience with their customer support which has always been very good. Just my $0.02


----------



## Beone (Jan 6, 2015)

I just got the new grizzly catalog and the 7 x 14 G0765 is now $595 vs $625 for the G8688. Use the extra to get a four jaw chuck. 
Dave


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Jan 7, 2015)

Beone said:


> I just got the new grizzly catalog and the 7 x 14 G0765 is now $595 vs $625 for the G8688. Use the extra to get a four jaw chuck.






Beone said:


> Dave



Crap...decisions decisions.   Trying to rationalilze needing the extra 2 in.   i was more worried about the dia restriction.
I don't understand why they put a 5" faceplate in the 7X14 vs the 6 1/4" in the 7X12....


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 7, 2015)

I was just making a suggestion about the extra two inches.  

It all basically comes down to what you want to do with the lathe. The hard part is trying to figure out what you'll do with it after you have it a while. There is some truth to the common saying around here, which is: "buy the biggest you can afford or have space for."

 It is always easier to save a bit more for more tooling later than to save a bit more for some extra length/capacity on the machine. This decision stuff can drive you nuts...  :lmao:


----------



## Chip (Jan 7, 2015)

[SUP]The G0768 looks pretty sweet[/SUP]


----------



## brav65 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sitting on Blocks Racing said:


> Crap...decisions decisions.   Trying to rationalilze needing the extra 2 in.   i was more worried about the dia restriction.
> I don't understand why they put a 5" faceplate in the 7X14 vs the 6 1/4" in the 7X12....






Take a look at the bed extension at LMS.  You could get the shorter Lathe and if you need to get the bed extension  later you could do that.  I am in the process of setting up my HF 7x12 that I paid $349 for which was too good a deal to pass up.  Please keep in mind that my opinions are completely uninformed as I am so shiny new to the machinist world that you need sun glasses when you talk to me.  Good Luck!


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Jan 7, 2015)

Well I bit the bullet and ordered the 7X14!


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 7, 2015)

Congrats!

Of course we require pics and your impressions of your new machine when you get it. )


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Jan 13, 2015)

Well the lathe showed up in decent shape Monday...I plan on creating a thread on the packaging, shipping etc as soon as I get a little spare time.


----------



## w6br (Nov 22, 2015)

Sitting on Blocks Racing said:


> So Grizzly has this lathe on sale and I've been looking for my first lathe.  I borrowed a Harbour Freight 7x10 and had some fun with it.   However I realized I definitly needed a longer bed fro drilling operations.   I don't see much posted on this site on this specific model.   Seems like a good deal at $495 including the steady rest and faceplate which alot of the similiar 7x12's don't include.
> 
> Anything I should know about this model vs the Harbour Freight, Sieg etc?


----------



## w6br (Nov 22, 2015)

While shopping for my New Lathe, I went to Harbor Freight to physically look at their 7X10 Lathe. I took my tape measure along to see if it would fit into a space that I had. While measuring, I discovered that the 7X10 distance is actually 7X8 - what a surprise. That settled that matter. Go buy a Grizzly or Little Machine Shop one!!

Ron


----------

